# Time off



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like I have some time on my hands this week. We worked Sat. to finish coating, so that we could sand Mon. for the trimmy to start today. D/C calls PA on Monday, says he'll swing in to pay us, PAs gonna hang, and he has a job for me to start. No call, no show. 

I called the D/C this morning he says he's gonna try to get one done today etc etc he'll call me later. No call. I called PA, he said the end unit is hung and to call the D/C and get the skinny on whats up. So I call him, no answer, left a voice mail. I get a text 3 hrs later saying next place won't be ready till Thursday at the earliest, I call him again, no answer. We are to get 8-12"+ Wed. night thru Thursday night. If that's so, I won't be working till Friday......What to do, what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I got plenty for you in washington. We start at 5:00


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Would that be Washington State? or D.C.? LOL


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

State as in seattle. We are SLAMMED !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Looks like I have some time on my hands this week. We worked Sat. to finish coating, so that we could sand Mon. for the trimmy to start today. D/C calls PA on Monday, says he'll swing in to pay us, PAs gonna hang, and he has a job for me to start. No call, no show.
> 
> I called the D/C this morning he says he's gonna try to get one done today etc etc he'll call me later. No call. I called PA, he said the end unit is hung and to call the D/C and get the skinny on whats up. So I call him, no answer, left a voice mail. I get a text 3 hrs later saying next place won't be ready till Thursday at the earliest, I call him again, no answer. We are to get 8-12"+ Wed. night thru Thursday night. If that's so, I won't be working till Friday......What to do, what to do. Any suggestions?


I would say slide down here and give me a hand ,,but their calling for 14'' Tomorrow  A wet heavy snow !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> State as in seattle. We are SLAMMED !


Do you know a D/C John Paul Moore?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Not off the top of my head but sounds familiar


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel we've been getting played around with lately, and that a change or some sort may be needed. We'll see, before it gets to that, I'll stick to my guns and have words with him. Lately he seems very reluctant to let me do/start any work on my own. I haven't had any issues that I'm aware of, my work is good, it needs to be when I work with PA. :wink: Last job I did myself was a crappy basement, he supposedly got a call back, but won't tell me what the issue was. (Personally I think he's full of it). But on the chance that I missed something, fine, it happens, tell me what it was. 

Why do they feel the need to play games?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I would say slide down here and give me a hand ,,but their calling for 14'' Tomorrow  A wet heavy snow !


Same storm we are to get hit with.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Same storm we are to get hit with.


Are you ready for Spring?:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Snow doesn't bother me one bit. It's the ice I don't care for.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Fr8 you would be better off heading north to Canada and avoid the storm. Just drive straight north from Erie. They say the lake is pretty well froze over. No doubt. It's -10 here


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> We are to get 8-12"+ Wed. night thru Thursday night. If that's so, I won't be working till Friday......What to do, what to do. Any suggestions?


I here New Zealand and Australia are kinda nice this time of year :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I here New Zealand and Australia are kinda nice this time of year :whistling2:


Except for the sandfies, Dam things have been eating me alive lately, Im sure they think insect repellent is some kind of seasoning or human sauce


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And the heat. I was 31c on the way to work the other morning at 6:30 am. But I suppose that's better than the 43c on the way home that arvo.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Looks like I have some time on my hands this week. We worked Sat. to finish coating, so that we could sand Mon. for the trimmy to start today. D/C calls PA on Monday, says he'll swing in to pay us, PAs gonna hang, and he has a job for me to start. No call, no show.
> 
> I called the D/C this morning he says he's gonna try to get one done today etc etc he'll call me later. No call. I called PA, he said the end unit is hung and to call the D/C and get the skinny on whats up. So I call him, no answer, left a voice mail. I get a text 3 hrs later saying next place won't be ready till Thursday at the earliest, I call him again, no answer. We are to get 8-12"+ Wed. night thru Thursday night. If that's so, I won't be working till Friday......What to do, what to do. Any suggestions?


 What to do? Lets see umm make a snowman:lol::lol::lol:


----------

